# يوجد لدينا تقصيط بطاقات سوا ب500 لموظفين الدوادمي فقط



## العتيبي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد لدينا تقصيط بطاقات سوا ب 5000 لموظفين الدوادمي فقط

للمفاهمه ج 0504504746

محمد العتيبي


----------



## tjarksa (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: يوجد لدينا تقصيط بطاقات سوا ب500 لموظفين الدوادمي فقط*

تمناتي لك بالتوفيق يالعتيبي


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: يوجد لدينا تقصيط بطاقات سوا ب500 لموظفين الدوادمي فقط*

بالتوووووفيق بإذن الله ..


----------

